# My 120 gallon SA setup!!!



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had this set up for almost a year now and have not gotten around to start a thread about it. So its about time I did! Plus, i just got the Iphone 4 and had to test out the camera 

Stats:

48X24X24'' 120 Gallon.

SA Residents:
-5 X 4-7'' silver dollars.
-1 X 8'' L-152 Pineapple.
-1 X 12'' Flag tail.
-1 X 12'' Tiger Oscar
-1 X 8'' Tiger knife (no pics of it yet, cant find it..)

Non SA residents:
1 X 8'' Long fin senegalus.
1 X 11'' palmas polli.

Filtration:
-Fluval FX5.
-Eheim 2028 pro 2

Lighting: 48'' Coralife Colormax

Decor:
- Giant Manzanita stump with branches
- 3 fake 36'' bamboo leaf plants
- 50lbs of pool filter sand

(hoping to add large, medium and small rocks)

I added Java moss to the wood but the Oscar and Flag tail kept eating it...:nilly:

Now the pics!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! stunning tank
That O Is one of the nicest, rivals king els breeding pair. 
Nice flag tail too, that one will get big.

What are dementions? 2'X4'?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> WOW! stunning tank
> That O Is one of the nicest, rivals king els breeding pair.
> Nice flag tail too, that one will get big.
> 
> What are dementions? 2'X4'?


Thanks man!

that O was King-eL's! 

The flag tail is already huge! The photo doesn't do it justice. Its actually in some ways bigger then the Oscar!

Yes its 4'2'2'


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

That is cool!! so clear I like


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

aznjayx said:


> That is cool!! so clear I like


Thank you


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice 

Haven't seen you for a long time!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

how did you manage to get king els oscar? he split the pair?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome O, makes me miss my big guy.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great so simple looking too


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! I want that giant flag!!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one nice looking oscar, as well as the flagtail. Very nice setup.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Very nice
> 
> Haven't seen you for a long time!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Yah man I have been very busy with work, im glad I found the time to start posting again!



AWW said:


> how did you manage to get king els oscar? he split the pair?


He needed space and I already requested to take his O before he even needed the space.



jay_leask said:


> awesome O, makes me miss my big guy.


Yah, their amazing specimens, beauty and personality 



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> looks great so simple looking too


Thanks!



eternity302 said:


> OMG! I want that giant flag!!


haha



Dustman said:


> That's one nice looking oscar, as well as the flagtail. Very nice setup.


Thank you very much


----------

